
Doomsday clock is 100 seconds to midnight - nvader
https://thebulletin.org/doomsday-clock/
======
ksaj
While it gets discounted every year by people who don't believe the Doomsday
Clock holds any significance in the real world, it captures our attention
enough that there was even an epic heavy metal song about it in the mid-80's.

Two Minutes to Midnight (Iron Maiden)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qbRHY1l0vc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qbRHY1l0vc)

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22054597](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22054597)

